# Triton TTS1400 Track saw



## Racer2007

Sounds like it is a pretty good saw and the price is not to bad either. 
I can't afford to Drink the Green Kool Aid either , plus I don't do Metric very well.


----------



## 01ntrain

Two questions:

Does it have a riving knife? If not, have you noticed a need for one?

Does the depth gauge allow for the thickness of the track, or do you have to add the thickness?

I, too, have an aversion to drinking the Green Kool-Aid. Triton looks right up my alley. It's cheaper than the Makita and has more options(i.e. soft-start, variable speed) and power than the Grizzly/ShopFox/Scheppach.


----------



## Nicky

I should have mentioned that the saw does not have a riving knife. The saw locks into the track, and I can't slide it backwards. I've made about 30 cuts with the saw, felt good and smooth. I use a few 2×4s (3' x 6' grid) with half laps that I assemble on 2 saw horses. Sheet goods are well supported. I've not used this free hand just yet, but will be on Sunday. I need to prepare some 4/4 cherry. I'll use the saw to cross cut and post a note on the results.

The scale is calibrated for use with the track.


----------



## bigben1

The scale for the triton track saw isn't calibrated right with track I have to put it on 7/8 to cut 3/4


----------

